# Dissolvable antibiotic beads - billable?



## PattiW (Mar 13, 2014)

This has been discussed in several different threads in the past several years, but I never could find an answer, so I'm putting it out there again, if anyone has any idea on this.  I know that 11981 is for NON-biodegradable cement spacer with antibiotics, but to me, the "dissolvable" antibiotic beads would be biodegradable and not be billable with the 11981 code.  I am unable to find documentation to back this up to show to a physician that this is not billable.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

